# OMG Crest Whitestrips!!



## missnadia (Mar 8, 2007)

Where have you been all my smoking life?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

:1f:


----------



## anjanasadil (Mar 8, 2007)

haha, wow, were they really THAT good??


----------



## missnadia (Mar 8, 2007)

Well, it's getting there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I've only used like.. 4 up to now and I can't stop staring at my teeth haha

I know a friend who used them though, and her teeth ended up Colgate-ad white!


----------



## noahlowryfan (Mar 8, 2007)

i know how to use the whitestrips but when i take them out, the gel is on my teeth. do i just wipe them off? if so, what do i wipe them off with.


----------



## missnadia (Mar 8, 2007)

Hmm well I just wipe it off then rinse. Seems ok so far..

Although I must say I only use 1 application per day as opposed to the 2x a day that you're supposed to be doing. My stomach seems to really not be able to handle that much peroxide.

Oh yeah I also run my toothbrush over my teeth while rinsing..


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Mar 8, 2007)

if you like those try the rembrant ones... they are ten times better

they burn... which in my weird mind means they are working...

but seriously my teeth were significantly whiter after one day


----------



## AngelaGM (Mar 8, 2007)

Thanks for the recommendations ladies.


----------



## polaroidscene (Mar 8, 2007)

the rembrandt ones are new and im really excited about trying them....bad thing is i have a filling on the front of one of my teeth...so im a little worried about that..but oh well i want whiter teeth..does anyone know anything that would whiten fillings? If you dont like the whitestrips i used the whitening gel before and it works really good but i suggest using the night time one because you dont have rinse it off right away.


----------



## missnadia (Mar 8, 2007)

Whoa whoa wait!!! On the Crest ones it says that it will not work on fake teeth. So if any part of the surface of your teeth that's visible to people when you smile is fake, you shouldn't use them. Cause I mean, you'll end up with all the rest of your teeth white, with the one fake tooth that will stay yellow and stick out and draw attention to it! That said I'm not really sure what a filling is.... But you better dig up some information on it before you do anything...


----------



## polaroidscene (Mar 8, 2007)

yeah i know thats why i used the gel...but i have a filling on the front of my tooth and its on the side so you cant really see it...but i've never tried to go like "move star" white because i would look really weird


----------



## XkrissyX (Mar 8, 2007)

yeah crest white strips..are really good.i love it..its makeyour teeth pearly white.haha


----------



## reginaalear (Mar 8, 2007)

I got the equate brand strips but their not really working. Maybe I will get Crest next time!


----------



## Ricci (Mar 8, 2007)

MssNadia Im glad u posted this!!


----------



## -KT- (Mar 8, 2007)

I tried them and I saw a little bit of a difference but not a huge one and I got the Premium plus strips. I want to splurge and buy the Supreme whitestrips you can only get on the internet or from your dentist.The have double the peroxide of the premium strips.


----------



## tadzio79 (Mar 8, 2007)

I tried using it a couple of times, but hated using strips since I'm a klutz and they didn't really stay, and I kept drooling, ugh!

I think I'm gonna look into gels, thanks for recs ladies!


----------



## MissMudPie (Mar 8, 2007)

Oh yeah! I love Whitestrips. I can't use them anymore because I have veneers, but they worked SO well for me in the past. Be careful about the "burning." They can make teeth sensitive, and continuing to use them when they're sensitive could cause some terrible pain. (Oh, and by the way, if you get gel on your fingers and they turn white don't worry. It'll go away in a few hours! LOL)


----------



## NYchic (Mar 8, 2007)

i was thinking of trying them and seeing all the reviews, i think i will soon. i also recently bought some sally hansen lip glosses that suppossedly make your teeth look whiter. i don't thinkt hey make my teeth look whiter, but they smell nice and they make my lips look bigger.


----------



## bluebird26 (Mar 8, 2007)

Dang! I really gotta try it


----------



## hollyxann (Mar 8, 2007)

oh holly is going to get some whitestrips....i cant wait!! ive been meaning to do them but havent gotten around to them yet. so i am definitly doing them.


----------



## monniej (Mar 8, 2007)

this sounds pretty interesting! got to get those whitestrips asap, though!


----------



## misstee (Mar 12, 2007)

definately use them. i love the Crest Whitestrips, but the Remembrant ones work 10x better. but it REALLY hurts. ouch. =/! and it feels funny because its so effin BIG. haha.


----------



## charlene400 (Mar 12, 2007)

I've experienced this burning feeling described in reference to the Rembrandt whitestrips... enough to where I stopped using it. I dunno about anyone else, but that tingling/burning/pain feeling is not something I would consider normal, so it kinda freaked me out. Why does it do that? And why just Rembrandt? :-/ I've tried both brands, crest and rembrandt, and both are good (the results).


----------



## rejectstar (Mar 13, 2007)

Are these the Premium ones, or the original Whitestrips that you're using?? I smoke and I've been noticing my teeth looking a little more yellow than I'd like. The only thing I'm worried about is them making my teeth hurt, I have really thin enamel and they're a little sensitive to begin with  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think I might just suck it up and go for it.


----------



## Kathy (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks for the rec.! I'm going to have to try these!


----------



## missnadia (Mar 13, 2007)

Ugh guys, I'm sad to report that I will not be using these anymore.. After about 7-10 applications (1 per day), my stomach became obviously very sensitive to the peroxide. I'm sure it's the strips that caused this bc I've seen a pattern of feeling nauseous after using them, and I've read about others reporting the same thing.

Today I've been puking whatever I ate all day, and was feeling sick in general. :scared: And now I'm trying to sleep and I have hot flashes and terrible nightmares about the tomb of Jesus documentary :vogel:

I'm so miserable, this isn't worth it :sleepyhead:


----------



## blueangel1023 (Mar 13, 2007)

I was using the strips a couple of months back, but I still have many applications left since I stopped using them. My gums/teeth must be sensitive cuz I keep getting this numbing/burning sensation and it was not pleasant at all, so I had to stop using them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

They do work tho, since a week of using it there was good results of whiter teeth.


----------



## Gvieve (Mar 13, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear this. Hang in there, it will get better :vogel:


----------



## pinkbundles (Mar 14, 2007)

Yeah, I heard some really great results too from my sister! I need to try this!


----------



## rejectstar (Mar 15, 2007)

It's the peroxide and whatever other chemicals are in it getting into the tiny pores of your tooth enamel [that's how it whitens it]. It can irritate the nerve and that's what causes the pain. Some probably have higher concentrations of peroxide than others, which would explain why certain brands caused you pain and some didn't.

I'm still not sure whether I want to risk the pain to have whiter teeth, LOL.


----------



## missnadia (Mar 15, 2007)

My dentist said that it didn't damage the tooth enamel..


----------



## glowinggal (Jan 17, 2008)

starting them tonight - will take a pic for before and after the 10 days  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> have had them for about 2 weeks but i'm not real diligent about using them in the past LOL - I know I know it's only 10 days but ugh - twice a day LOL!


----------



## monniej (Jan 17, 2008)

i think walgreens or cvs has a two for one sale. this might be the best time to give them a try.


----------



## Cauli (Jan 17, 2008)

I will be trying whitestrips. Thanks


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jan 19, 2008)

I actually just finished doing a box. They are fab! I drink alot of diet pop and tea so I do a box 2-3 times a year

I use the Premium ones. I tried the Supreme once and it didnt make much difference from the Premium


----------



## fiji (Jan 19, 2008)

I am on my 4th day of doing the tops only, and I don't really see anything yet, but i'll keep trying


----------



## 1471xz3r0 (Jan 20, 2008)

dont they damage your gums?


----------



## bella1342 (Jan 20, 2008)

I bought another pack of these tonight... i'm trying to think if it were the crest white strips or the rembrandt ones that made my teeth extremely white...? I don't remember. I'm starting with these and then I'll try the rembrandt ones. We'll see!


----------



## cbvictoria (Jan 21, 2008)

I use these too and LOVE them. They work great!


----------



## scfrey (Jan 21, 2008)

they r great


----------



## Ode to Joy (Jan 22, 2008)

I am afraid of my teeth getting sensitive too.. better to use the gel formula?


----------



## cbk523 (Jan 22, 2008)

I find them all gooey and I've never really seen major results....


----------



## cbvictoria (Jan 22, 2008)

I was skeptical about them at first, then my oldest daughter used them and I couldn't get over how white her teeth got... so I tried them for myself. I used them as they say, twice a day and in 10 days my teeth were so white that I get comments all the time about how pretty my teeth are... and I am a coffee drinker and a smoker. They worked great on me... and I didn't mind them at all, I didn't find them too gooey or messy, as a matter of fact I thought they were super easy to use.


----------



## bailee (Jan 29, 2008)

amen


----------



## cbk523 (Feb 1, 2008)

Wow...you are so lucky! I wish I could find something that works on me.

I just bought Scope mouthwash and whitener in one. At least I'll feel like I'm still trying....


----------



## perlanga (Feb 1, 2008)

I tried the original ones and didn't notice much differece, so I should try em.


----------



## chrissx0 (Feb 1, 2008)

I used the crest ones and I have gotten so many compliments on how white my teeth are. I love them!


----------



## Nenah2008 (Feb 12, 2008)

I need to try these.


----------



## jakk-attakk (Feb 12, 2008)

i've got these but i used one and it was all gooey and pastey and bleurgh.

my front tooth is a veneer so i'm waiting til i can get an appointment with my dentist to have it fixed (which it needs anyway) then about a week to 10 days before the appointment i'll use the strips.


----------



## speedy (Feb 12, 2008)

Thanks for posting, I'm going to get some.


----------



## kayleigh83 (Feb 12, 2008)

I love em! I've used Crest Whitestrips Premium twice before and had great results! But I have to use one application a day for 14 days rather than twice a day for 7, or else my teeth hurt way too much! But once a day isn't too bad, the sensitivity goes away, and it is completely worth it!


----------



## Ricci (Feb 12, 2008)

Whoowee old thread! but yes The strips work well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Innominata (Apr 14, 2008)

I haven't tried the Rembrandt strips, but the Crest Premium strips definitely worked for me. I've drunk a lot of tea in my lifetime and I had amazing results with them. That said, everyone's tooth enamel is different, so not everyone will get great results.


----------



## nikky (Apr 14, 2008)

I want to try the strips everytime I go to walmart I see them but I didn't know they had peroxide in them until reading these posts, since they have peroxide in them can we just brush our teeth with a little peroxide?? and that will be a lot cheaper.


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Apr 14, 2008)

I'm going to have to give them a try!


----------



## so_adorkable_ (Apr 21, 2008)

i bought these the other day and so far ive used them 5 times

ive noticed when i look at them and in photos they seem to look better

i think a couple times my stomach felt a bit iffy after but it never lasted too long


----------



## MissElaine (Apr 21, 2008)

Crest Whitestrips work SO WELL! I have to say, if people compliment me then they usually compliment me on how white my teeth are! But it has NOTHING to do with me and EVERYTHING to do with those whitestrips! YAY WHITESTRIPS! :heart:


----------



## Sporkle (Apr 21, 2008)

Ooo what are these magical whitestrip thingies? My teeth are a funny colour after years of drinking tea and smoking, and anoyingly one of my teeth seems a slightly different colour to the rest... how do you use them?


----------



## bCreative (Apr 21, 2008)

Me too.


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Apr 21, 2008)

They are great--I love them


----------



## MissElaine (Apr 21, 2008)

You just peel each whitestrip from it's backing, apply it to your top and/or bottom teeth and then REVEAL a whiter smile! Okay, so I just typed what my Whitestrips box says! But it really is that easy! You use them twice a day for 30 minutes for 7 days. How easy is that?! I started seeing results within a few days. And the results last! :brsh:


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 22, 2008)

Nice! Thanks for posting. I've been wonderin about this for a while now


----------



## peachie89 (Jun 13, 2008)

someone please post b4 and after pics!!


----------



## Johnnie (Jun 13, 2008)

Never tried these. Used to use the brush on kind but they don't make them anymore...hmm? Luckily, I know someone who can get me the dr's prescribed peroxide gel and boy are my teeth white...woo whoo me :-D


----------



## xJula (Jun 14, 2008)

Ugh, i hate nothing more than that ultra-sensitive tooth feeling. Omg.


----------



## eric (Jun 14, 2008)

I tried the aquafresh trays in between buying the crest ones and I didnt like them as much, and the new crest ones you only need to wear for 5min instead of the 30 that it used to be when they first came out!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jun 14, 2008)

This is a good thread, thanks for posting!


----------

